# Forma, Dimensiones y Material de Difusor para Drivers



## J. Valenzuela (Jul 16, 2008)

Hola a todos..

Estoy en la construcción de cajas line Array parecidas a las dv dosc, tengo un driver DAS K10 con un difusor HP metálico. Sin embargo este no me sirve para el tipo de cajas line array.

Bajo que criterios debo mandar a fabricar un difusor para este driver en cuanto a la forma, dimensiones y material a utilizar..

De antemano gracias por la ayuda que puedan brindarme..

Saludos..


----------



## J. Valenzuela (Jul 17, 2008)

Que tal..! Les cuento que estuve investigando sobre los difusores que usa la marca L. Acoustic y su forma me pareció fuera de lo común.

Según el fabricante esta forma posee la particularidad de crear un retardo en la fase de los agudos (ya que el movimiento de estos es más rápido), para que al momento de llegar a la boca de dicho difusor (a la salida de la caja) el sonido del driver se encuentre en fase con el sonido de los parlantes para frecuencias medias.

Si alguien tiene información sobre este tipo de difusores sabré agradecerles.

Aca les coloco una figura para que tengan idea de lo que hablo.

Saludos...


----------



## detrakx (Jul 21, 2008)

aca te dejo un link de guido noselli que la verdad que la tienen muy clara con el tema de las vocinas y los line array, bajate los pdf ahi te explican bien la difusion de la frecuencias altas emitidas por los drivers.

http://www.outline.it/articles.htm

saludos.


----------

